
How to set up a short feedback loop as a solo coder - bhalp1
https://dev.to/vickylai/how-to-set-up-a-short-feedback-loop-as-a-solo-coder-4gbc
======
jdpigeon
I'd love to be able to do all this, but it sounds like a little bit too much
work. Aren't the gains of all that process (e.g. code reviews, etc) the fact
that it helps multiple minds get on the same page? With one person isn't it
more trouble than it's worth?

